# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  YT Capra ja sen kokemukset?

## ttsumak

Moikka,

Onkos tuosta Core 3 (tai 2) (MX) mallista kellään kokemusta?

Tässä vähän omaa soppaa hämmennellään. Tilauksessa Canyon Torque AL6, mutta eteen sattui YT Capra Core 3 MX.

Sais pienellä liäsrahalla mulletin, kuitua, parempaa jousta ja ehkä parempaa voimansiirtoakin. Täysin tuntematon valmistaja kaikin puolin itselle. Ajot varmaan 70% parkkia ja loput teknistä polkua.

Mielestäni mulletti olisi paras vaihtoehto. Hiilikuitua en varsinaisesti kaipaa, ja Elite sarjan joustokin optionaalista plussaa. Mutta olisiko se kuitenkin pyöränä vähintään yhtä hyvä?

Kiinnostaa myös vikatilanteet. Paljonko tulee pyörälle hyllyaikaa, jos joku takuun alainen vika ilmenee?

----------


## kauris

Yt on ihan tunnettu ja jo suht pitkään kuitenkin toiminut saksalainen postimyyntimerkki. Yt:stä löytyy juttua täältä palstalta. https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...%C3%B6r%C3%A4t
Takuuasioissa on viime vuosina ollut ilmeisesti hitautta niin kuin on ollut kaikilla muillakin valmistajilla.

Ks. myös esim tämä https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...i-Canyon/page4

----------


## Sambolo

Jos pyörä ja geo miellyttää niin anna palaa.

----------


## ttsumak

> Yt on ihan tunnettu ja jo suht pitkään kuitenkin toiminut saksalainen postimyyntimerkki. Yt:stä löytyy juttua täältä palstalta. https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...%C3%B6r%C3%A4t
> Takuuasioissa on viime vuosina ollut ilmeisesti hitautta niin kuin on ollut kaikilla muillakin valmistajilla.
> 
> Ks. myös esim tämä https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...i-Canyon/page4



Kas, pitääpä hypätä tonne. Joo eipä tuo YT ole mikään uusi juttu. Pohdintaa vain että sopiiko semmoseen 70% parkkia ja 30% traili ajoon. Jotenkin tuntuu että sopii jopa enempi 70% trailiin ja 30% parkkiin?





> Jos pyörä ja geo miellyttää niin anna palaa.



Niin, no kun sitähä tässä haen, että miltä se fillari jengillä tuntuu. Pohdin että sopiiko tuo tosiaan parkkiin kun takana menoa pehmentää trailikeppi float X.

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Molemmilla pääsee varmasti parkissa isoa kovaa, itse ajoin pari vuotta sitten Jefsyllä (capran pikkuveli), ja kyllä se kuskista jäi kiinni ennen pyörää. Jos olet isosti huolissasi capran parkki pätevyydestä niin valitse torque, nopealla lukaisulla sai paremmat kehut parkissa. Kyseessä on kuitenkin lähes aina kompromissi, täydellistä pyörää polulle ja parkkiin ei samassa paketissa oikein saa, painota sitä missä ajat eniten, jos 70% ajostasi on mäessä niin hommaa ihmeessä torque ja kyllä sillä pääsee eteenpäin myös lähimetässä.

----------


## ttsumak

Pistetääs keskustelu oikeaan paikkaan

https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...74#post3185474

----------


## Sambolo

Capraa on kehuttu ainakin aiemmi tosi hyvin rymistelyä sietävänä nimenomaan jousituksen toiminnan takia joka kuulema ottaa isommatkin hitit mukisematta. Kuten myös jeffsyä. Kaveri ajoi pitkää pelkkää parkkia jeffsyllä, todistetusti myös lujaa. Torquessa taitaa olla aavistuksen modernimpi geo, mikä saattaa lisää vakautta mäkihommissa.

----------

